# Our Bedroom Theater System



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

2011 was a good year for us, due to a welcome improvement in my work situation, so I finally had the means to do something I’ve been wanting for years: A killer bedroom theater! Ever the cheapskate, I accumulated all the pieces from Craigslist and eBay over the summer. 
























​


*Speakers*
* Paradigm Atom front 
* Paradigm CC70 center channel 
* Realistic Minimus 7 rear 
* Paradigm DSP-3100 10" subwoofer

*Electronics*
* Yamaha RX-V2500 receiver
* DirecTV high-def DVR
* Pioneer BDP-33 streaming blu-ray
* Yamaha YDP2006 digital parametric EQ (for subwoofer)
* Pioneer DT555 audio timer (for clock display)
* Pioneer Kuro PDP-5020FD 50" plasma TV


I’m not especially thrilled with the blu-ray player – I’ll probably replace it with something else this year.

A major score was finding a full set of Paradigm Atoms w/ the center channel locally on Craigslist. However, they were just too big and ugly to hang on the wall for the rear speakers, so I eBay’d a pair of the less-obtrusive Realistics. I tried both out and couldn’t tell a difference with program material, so up they went. The other two Atoms will eventually end up in a "guest bedroom system" I'm putting together with left-over equipment, along with the Pioneer blu-ray.

It took us a while to figure out what to do with the gear. We initially wanted a stand-alone AV cabinet, but couldn't find one that we liked. They're mostly all contemporary black and/or silver and wouldn't look good in the room at all, plus we wanted something wood. We liked the so-called "media" chest-of-drawers the furniture stores are selling now, but none of them offered enough space to accommodate anything but piddlin’ little HTIBs. Plus, for some reason Donna (my wonderful wife) really likes our antique 1960s chest-of-drawers and doesn't want to get rid of it. So, I just decided to just _turn_ it into a "media chest” by building a simple shelf that would sit on top of it. I spend DAYS experimenting with different stains and combinations of stains trying to find something that came close to matching (actually, it's not quite as perfect as it appears in this picture). As an added benefit, the shelf also got the TV up nice and high, which is good for in-bed viewing.

Anyway – we usually watch TV in bed for an hour or so before turning out the lights, but now we have bass and surround sound! Woo hoo, we’re loving it! When Donna came down with a bad case of the flu right before Thanksgiving, she said the system almost made being sick fun!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Very slick set-up! :T


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice. I'll always be a fan of bedroom systems. Congrats on your improved work situation. Extra money is always nice 

PS: I also like your flooring


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

That is nice flooring. I am also a Realistic Minimus 7 fan!

Nice job, Wayne. That is a beautiful room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice Wayne - very clean and unobtrusive. Perfect for the bedroom set-up - may it give hours of enjoyment! :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great bedroom system, Wayne. This would be too dangerous for me, because I might never actually get out of bed! Nice work adapting the chest of drawers too, the equipment rack/placement can be tough in a bedroom where you don't really want a lot of electronics lying around, and your end result is really nice.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Every thing looks very nice. It probably sounds very nice also. I've never found any speakers on Craig's that were worth having. 

PS. You have too many pillows on the bed.


----------

